# Unterscheidung Haupt- & Nebentätigkeit? Welche Kranken- und Rentenversicherung?



## Blackoliver (22. April 2014)

Hallo! Ich werde dieses Jahr mein Studium abschließen will jetzt erst mal ein bisschen im Internet arbeiten. Ich habe jetzt ein Jobangebot für 12 Wochenstunden zum Praktikum auf Honorarbasis bekommen. Leider kenne ich mich in dem Bereich gar nicht aus. Ab wann muss ich ein Einkommen auf Honorarbasis versteuern und wie viel? Und wie ist das mit der Kranken- und Rentenversicherung? Außerdem steht in dem Arbeitsvertrag etwas, dass ich bestätigen muss, dass diese Arbeit nicht mein Haupterwerb ist. Wenn es aber die einzige Arbeit ist, der ich nachgehe, ist es dann automatisch mein Haupterwerb oder wie wird das festgelegt? Es muss doch einen Unterschied machen, ob man jetzt 12 Wochenstunden oder 40 Stunden hat oder? Ist es mir also möglich diesen Job anzunehmen? Freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße Olli


----------



## Harrier (29. April 2014)

Ich denke, du solltest die Frage lieber in einem juristischen Forum (google) stellen. Dort können dir die Leute qualifizierter Antworten. (Es ist eigentlich ein positiver Aspekt dieses Forums, dass du nicht schon 30 Antworten von Leuten bekommen hast, die eigentlich keine Ahnung von dem Problem haben).

Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Gast170816 (30. April 2014)

Ich würde da ganz kurz im Finanzamt anrufen.
Das mit dem "Bestätigen, dass es nicht dein Haupterwerb ist" wollen sie evtl. damit sie nicht noch extra die Steuern und Versicherungen für Arbeitnehmer zahlen müssen?!

Dieses Praktikum würde ich wohl als gar nix anmelden sondern als Privateinnahmen sehen, die man am Jahresende bei der Steuer angibt.

Oder du willst damit einsteigen und vielleicht noch mehr solche kleinen Honorarsachen machen, dann kannst du ja ein Gewerbe anmelden (aber da musst du auch mehr als einen Kunden haben sonst könnte es als Scheinselbstständigkeit gelten).

Man kann auch ein Nebengewerbe angemeldet haben und sich gleichzeitig arbeitslos melden. Das sollte dann halt ein Gewerbe sein, was offensichtlich nicht zum Vollerwerb reicht... wenn es gut läuft kannst du ja eines Tages auf Hauptgewerbe ummelden.


----------

